# I D fish please



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 63435

View attachment 63431

View attachment 63434

We have just swapped a 7" and a 9" oscar for what we were told were 6 convicts.
we think three defo are convicts and although we like the other three we would like to know what breed they are.
looking at internet searches they look like blue acara or maybe jd's, we're not really sure so any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Your picture didnt work man


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

^^^ ya, what he said ....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

they work for me


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

i fixed it now i kinda forgot to add the pics.......doh!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the 2nd pic could maybe be a convict...

the first one sorta looks to me like a young green terror or something, with the marks on it's face...but im not sure.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Its definetly not a Jack dempsey it looks like a blue acara.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i see a convict


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

will we have trouble with the 2 types mixing?
thanks to anyone who posted a reply


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

tramca said:


> will we have trouble with the 2 types mixing?
> thanks to anyone who posted a reply
> [snapback]1046486[/snapback]​


Not at all,just make sure you have the tank space because remember cichlids are territorial fish..My 4"male convict badly tore up his tankmate and claimed my entire 35g tank!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i see a young blue acara and a young male cryptoheros spilurum.....


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> i see a young male cryptoheros spilurum.....
> [snapback]1046576[/snapback]​


i agree 2nd pick is defenetly a jade eye cichlid or blue eyed whichever you prefere to call them.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

We've tried getting better pics but the fish are way too fast. The one in pic 2 is not a convict? Well.....the other two fish similar to that one are much darker, and smaller. I'll give them some time to settle then take more pics. Thanks a lot anyway.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

tramca said:


> We've tried getting better pics but the fish are way too fast. The one in pic 2 is not a convict? Well.....the other two fish similar to that one are much darker, and smaller. I'll give them some time to settle then take more pics. Thanks a lot anyway.
> [snapback]1046613[/snapback]​


You dont need better pics of the fish. the first one is a blue acara and the second one *is* a spilurum


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

jade eyed are peaceful cichlids and so are blue acara so you shoudnt have much problems in the way of aggression,unless they breed of course.

p.s its a shame you dont live near me because if its convicts you want i have hundreds of them in my 10g tank.....they are only fry of course.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> jade eyed are peaceful cichlids and so are blue acara so you shoudnt have much problems in the way of aggression,unless they breed of course.
> [snapback]1046672[/snapback]​


jade eyes, as you like to call them, are not peaceful cichlids


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > jade eyed are peaceful cichlids and so are blue acara so you shoudnt have much problems in the way of aggression,unless they breed of course.
> ...


Its not what i like to call them but it is thier common name just do google search and what i meant was from my own expeariece spilrum are not as aggressive as the cons i have kept.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

everyone that Ive seen were usually pretty agressive. Their agression level is very similar to convicts. Females arent too agressive, but males tend to be very agressive and if kept in a tank with non-agressive fish will quickly beat the sh*t out of every other fish in there. And when they are breeding they become even more agressive


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


I realize that's thier common names... but common names... well.. suck









I know there are more than one cichlid out there refered as the blue eye or jade eye cichlid (cant remember it right now). but if you use scientific names you know exactly what the person is talking about


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok......I took some pics of the other fish. From the originals up at the top of my thread, fish 2 seems to be a jade eye, fishes 1 and 3 seem to be blue acaras or ,GT's.
We also got two of the following, which we thought were younger convicts, like we were told the jade eye was a convict.

One pic shows his fins up and the other doesnt. They both are roughly 1 and a half inches including tail. Are dark grey and lighter grey stripes. Sometimes they appear all one colour. Tell me if you can what these two are and I can tell my fish shop to change their stupid sign.

Thanks.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

speaking of convict fry...i just found the best live food source for my dwarf puffers.

convict fry...the puffers love them because they're the perfect size for their mouths...haha.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

tramca said:


> We also got two of the following, which we thought were younger convicts, like we were told the jade eye was a convict.
> 
> One pic shows his fins up and the other doesnt. They both are roughly 1 and a half inches including tail. Are dark grey and lighter grey stripes. Sometimes they appear all one colour. Tell me if you can what these two are and I can tell my fish shop to change their stupid sign.
> 
> ...


Ill be very surprised if it is a convict......click link below to see a convict,you can see the diffrence in colour...warning takes few seconds to load!.

So your fish are as follows

1.)blue acara and jade eye,but this ugly little cichlid is i dont know.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > We also got two of the following, which we thought were younger convicts, like we were told the jade eye was a convict.
> ...


Why the hell are people allowed to sell fish when they dont even know what they are!! I'm going to tell them they need to read up on their fish. All I wanted was convicts dammit.

Thanks dan uk. 
we definately have NO convicts.








to the fish shop I got them from.

The ugly little cichlid looks like a horrid gourami with no "feelers". Maybe the other will get big enough to eat them.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

tramca said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > tramca said:
> ...


If you lived near me i could give you over 200 convict fry which ive been unable to sell









p.s i would wait for lemmywinkss to reply he may know what that cichlid is.It still may be a convict but i doubt it.As you can see from my pic a con has 9 black bars running down its body and that cichlid in your pic only has 7.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


Yeah pity I would of took them all! Hubby is happy about the blue acaras, as he wanted some of those in the first place. I like the jade eye, he/she is cute. But the others.....


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

tramca said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > tramca said:
> ...


Even if that cichlid is a convict,i would still get rid of it,im sry but its so damn ugly,there are better looking ones out there beleave me.:laugh:

btw your jade eye is male


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Will the jade eye be ok with the acaras?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

tramca said:


> Will the jade eye be ok with the acaras?
> [snapback]1047594[/snapback]​


How big is your tank.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

55g


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes that should be fine,just provide them with caves and other things they can use to make territory.Bogwood is also handy for a cichlid tank

p.s you can make good enough cave by simply cutting plastic flowerpot in half,the fish love it.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks we do have 2 large plant pots and some bogwood.
p.s do you wanna swap you 2 rbp for 4 9in snakeheads lol
hubby regrets not getting more p's when his died and the tank was empty


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the very last pics tramca posted are severums. Very nice fish btw


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Hopefully then the ugly ducklings will turn into swans.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

traumatic said:


> the very last pics tramca posted are severums. Very nice fish btw
> [snapback]1047637[/snapback]​


Here you go tramca theres the name of that other cichlid which was surposed to be convict.^severums can be aggressive at times


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks for all your help. The severums are the only ones chasing each other about, everyone else seems happy.

I am still shocked that I wanted convicts as the man said they were, and never got one!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

tramca said:


> I am still shocked that I wanted convicts as the man said they were, and never got one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im amased your having trouble finding convicts,in my local fish store they have a couple of tanks full of pink and black specimens.They are surposed to be one of the most common fish to find.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > I am still shocked that I wanted convicts as the man said they were, and never got one!
> ...


Our LFS's only sell community fish, and malawi type cichlids. One we know of sells lots of oscars and snakeheads and reckons he can get rbp's. never have we ever seen convicts, severums, jd's or anything like that untill the last few weeks.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, that's a little green severum. and I'd be happy if I got a spilurum, blue acara, and severums instead of convicts.... around here cons are a buck a dozen


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Looks like I got a better deal then I originally thought then, with 3 acaras, a spilurum, and 2 severums. I dont think i'll tell the lfs now .....lol. Their dealer obviously doesnt know his fish either.

Thanks everyone.


----------

